# DIY water Bubbler



## Dea Cea

I want to build a water bubbler tank without fish just for visual display. One of these.







WaterPanel Bubble Floor Water Fountain - Bubbler Panels I have a budget of $200

1. are their ready made tank for this, if not where can I find appropriate acrylic sheets?
2. what kind of pump can I buy and from where?
3. do I need a sponge with slits in it or pvc to make the different bubbles?
4. weld on 4 to glue the acrylic?


----------



## gravelguppy

Hello, Welcome to the Forums!
1. I do not believe there are ready made tanks for this. You would have to build a tank from materials found at Home Depot, Lowes. 
2. You could probably use a heavy duty fish tank air pump.
3. You can use air stones for the bubbling effect and use check valves, gang valves for all the airline tubing.
4 If you build a good upper and lower frame, aquarium sealant is all you should need to hold the acrylic in place.


----------



## snail

Here are a couple of links about building aquariums you might find helpful.

Aquarium Fish Tank Build Aquariums
Calculate Aquarium Glass Thickness | Aquarium Tools


----------



## boatracer1000

I made something similar for a halloween prop one year. 

Blowing Bubbles for your Haunt | Haunted Attraction


----------



## Donald Hansen

Looks to me like there are eight vertical tubes, with the air bubbles rising up inside of each tube, suspended inside the outer housing and the whole tank including tubes filled with a liquid. If that's the route you want to take, you might try looking at the tubes they use to cover Fluorescence light tubes. I know that the Ace Hardware by me has them for only 2 or 3 bucks apiece. LEDs for the bottom lighting would be cool. Pun intended.

DLH


----------



## boatracer1000

Donald Hansen said:


> Looks to me like there are eight vertical tubes, with the air bubbles rising up inside of each tube, suspended inside the outer housing and the whole tank including tubes filled with a liquid. If that's the route you want to take, you might try looking at the tubes they use to cover Fluorescence light tubes. I know that the Ace Hardware by me has them for only 2 or 3 bucks apiece. LEDs for the bottom lighting would be cool. Pun intended.
> 
> DLH


Don that's exactly what I used in the above link.


----------



## Donald Hansen

boatracer1000 said:


> Don that's exactly what I used in the above link.


So it is. 

I'm afraid I hadn't read your article through before I made my posting. The article is very nicely done. Is writing articles like that what you do for a living?

DLH


----------



## boatracer1000

No, I did not write that article.


----------



## Dea Cea

sounds like the flourscent tubes might be good idea. I think I'll mount the tubes on a mirror for astectics and try to figure out something for a base. I trust my handy work but It just has to look good of course because my wife has to approve...lol
you know those kind of wifes that want your surround system completely wireless...lol. None the less I like all of these ideas


----------



## boatracer1000

How tall are you planning on making this?? I made mine 4 ft tall with 8 tubes & used 2 heavy duty piston type air pumps (4 tubes to each pump). It was a little much on my pumps (granted they are OLD) If you want some contrast use food color, just make sure to use anti backflow valves on all your air lines.


----------

